# Captain America 2



## chavosaur (Apr 4, 2014)

So because Chavosaur is the best Moose, I got to see an early screening of Captain America tonight. 






I won't get into spoiler territory until the everyone else gets to see it, but I thought it was a much better movie then it's sequel. I wasn't a big fan of Captain America, but the sequel was pretty fun. It wasn't an AMAZING movie, it had its marvel cliche', "We're gonna insert these moments that are supposed to be comedic in sections that don't really need it." Type of deals.

All in all, I recommend seeing it with some friends and having a good time, it's got plenty of action and a decent plot. 

Now of course I stayed after the credits and of course there was a teaser so if you do NOT wish to see after credits spoilers, do not open it. I'm only posting what I saw too see if someone familiar with the universe can answer something for me. 



Spoiler



after the credits there are some science dudes (not gonna spoil this yet either) and they're examining Loki's scepter. Afterwards they go on a tangent about the world and how it's constantly changing and the human is becoming super human and all that. 
And then as they're monologuing they show these twins kept in a chamber. The one on the left is changing physically and smashing into the glass and moving at lighting speed. The one on the right is manipulating these blocks Psychically and at the end, she seems to destroy them with her mind and throw them at the screen. 
My question is, does anyone know who these twins are? Or how they may tie into either the Next Captain America or the inevitable Avengers sequel?


----------



## Veho (Apr 4, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> My question is, does anyone know who these twins are? Or how they may tie into either the Next Captain America or the inevitable Avengers sequel?





Spoiler



They are the Scarlet Witch and Quicksilver. They will appear in Avengers 2.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 5, 2014)

Just saw this myself. It was pretty good. Had a few flaws here and there but overall it delivered. Fox and Sony are definitely on suicide watch now. Especially the former. Get your shit together, Fox.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 5, 2014)

Just saw it tonight. I wouldn't say this is Marvel Studio's best, but it's up there. It's a tight race between this, Avengers, and Iron Man 1. Great action/choreography, a good mix of fun and seriousness, great use of characters (Who could've guessed even a few years ago that we'd get Batroc the Leaper in a major blockbuster?), that Winter Soldier... prettygreatouttaten.

Now comes the long wait for Guardians of the Galaxy to ooga my chaka.



Hyro-Sama said:


> Just saw this myself. It was pretty good. Had a few flaws here and there but overall it delivered. Fox and Sony are definitely on suicide watch now. Especially the former. Get your shit together, Fox.


 

I just want Doom, Galactus, and Silver Surfer in my main Marvel movies. Is that so much to ask for?



Spoiler









This will never be adapted to a feature film.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 5, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Just saw it tonight. I wouldn't say this is Marvel Studio's best, but it's up there. It's a tight race between this, Avengers, and Iron Man 1. Great action/choreography, a good mix of fun and seriousness, great use of characters (Who could've guessed even a few years ago that we'd get Batroc the Leaper in a major blockbuster?), that Winter Soldier... prettygreatouttaten.



The action and choreography were amazing and definitely the highlight of the film. The overall tone was done well too. I was so tense during that car chase scene. Another highlight was the easter eggs throughout the film. From Dr. Strange to Community to Pulp Fiction. Bravo, Marvel. Bravo. 



Gahars said:


> Now comes the long wait for Guardians of the Galaxy to ooga my chaka.



That's my most anticipated comic book film of the year. Hell, it might even be my most anticipated film in general. Can't wait for Rocket Racoon to rock my world. 



Gahars said:


> I just want Doom, Galactus, and Silver Surfer in my main Marvel movies. Is that so much to ask for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelente! Amigos, assemble!


----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2014)

Gahars said:


> I just want Doom, Galactus, and Silver Surfer in my main Marvel movies. Is that so much to ask for?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Requiere de algún ensamblaje.


----------



## calmwaters (Apr 5, 2014)

Veho said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> They are the Scarlet Witch and Quicksilver. They will appear in Avengers 2.


 
I knew it. 



Spoiler



But he doesn't transform; he just moves fast. And what's with Loki's scepter? Are they going to have Tom Hiddleston portray Loki in every single Avengers movie they make?


----------



## Veho (Apr 5, 2014)

calmwaters said:


> I knew it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



If you're asking whether Tom Hiddleston will portray Loki in every movie Loki appears in, the answer is yes, why not. 

The scene doesn't have to mean Loki will be appearing in the next Avengers movie. The glowy gem thing in it is one of the Infinity Gems, given to Loki by Thanos (who you can see in one of the post-credit scenes in Avengers 1), so the scene might simply indicate Thanos will play a larger part in Avengers 2.


----------

